# Where's the best place to buy kayak accessories



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

Just bought a pescador 12 and want to add some accessories like another rod holder and anything else that would make using the kayak easier. Any suggestions for accessories that experienced kayakers like along with a place to buy them would be appreciated.


----------



## Bigkidneys (Jul 14, 2011)

If in Pcola Pensacola Kayak and Sail has quite a bit. Jus picked up a visipole and push pole there today. Otherwise, online is probly best. Key Sailing has some stuff but not much..


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Bigkidneys said:


> If in Pcola Pensacola Kayak and Sail has quite a bit. Jus picked up a visipole and push pole there today. Otherwise, online is probly best. Key Sailing has some stuff but not much..


What he said


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks for your help. Couple more questions. Where is Pensacola kayak and any online retailers you like better than others?


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

http://www.austinkayak.com/


----------



## wshaw (Aug 19, 2008)

I have had great luck with www.austinkayak.com. I just got a 15% off coupon from them in my email and I'm not going to use it. You are more than welcome to have it just pm me your email address and I will send to you.


----------



## Bigkidneys (Jul 14, 2011)

Pensacola Kayak and Sail is on Olde Barrancas Ave across the water from the Oar House.


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks a million everyone.


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

kayakfishingsupplies.com
great guy there..


----------



## Bill Braskey (Apr 7, 2010)

For online, it's hard to beat austinkayak.com.


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

And if you decide to install a fishfinder, West Marine will match your lowest internet price.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

If your in Panama city beach or near then Sunjammers Watersports


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

As part of the GCKFA, I am always partial to supporting those who support us - both PK&S and Key Sailing are local kayak dealers / retailers as well as loyal sponsors and have helped us with our annual tournaments for several years. Perhaps you can check with them first...


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

+1 for brad at sunjammers!!! sucks he is all the way in PC but if your over that way be sure to stop in he has alot of cool stuff in there


----------



## ctgalloway21 (Jun 25, 2012)

hook1 has the best prices online for kayak fishing gear. Chad is a big advocate for the sport and they have great customer service.


----------



## GAjohn (May 23, 2012)

ctgalloway21 said:


> hook1 has the best prices online for kayak fishing gear. Chad is a big advocate for the sport and they have great customer service.


agreed. the website is www.kayakfishinggear.com


----------



## roadx (Aug 1, 2011)

this is a local shop for me, good people, always there to help, and they hold some pretty good tourneys
:thumbsup: plus they have a great forum http://www.bigwatersedge.com/bwevb/




pompanopete said:


> kayakfishingsupplies.com
> great guy there..


----------

